# 4ctf Eratta



## mroberon1972 (Dec 11, 2003)

Nigh Omnipotence:  Is the cost 23 or 31?  Is the cost listed for overloading the power correct?  I can find no way to duplicate it.

Mr. Oberon


----------



## mroberon1972 (Dec 17, 2003)

Excuse me?

It's been a week.  You guys just not speaking to me or something?

Mr. Oberon


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't have both internet access and access to my document files in the same computer; my computer refuses to be fixed, so I have to take turns trying to get stuff online.  I just forgot about this message.  I'll have to check, and I should be able to get the answer to you Thursday (today's Lord of the Rings day).


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 19, 2003)

It should cost 31 ranks.  I think I based it on Limited Wish to gauge a cost.

Thus, a Hero 10 with 80 HrPs would be able to afford it if you use the overloading powers optional rules.

13 ranks normally (13 HrPs)
6 more ranks at double cost (12 HrPs)
4 ranks at triple (12 HrPs)
3 ranks at x4 (12 HrPs)
2 ranks at x5 (10 HrPs)
2 ranks at x6 (12 HrPs)
1 rank at x7 (7 HrPs)
Total Ranks: 31
Total HrPs spent:  78

At 10th level, this basically gives a character the ability to do almost anything, given enough time.  Of course, he'd only have about 30 hit points, and no skills, but he'd make an interesting villain along the lines of Q from Star Trek.
.


----------



## Ketjak (Aug 13, 2004)

*Nigh Omnipotence?*

My copy of 4CTF does not have Nigh Omnipotence in it. The Bookmarks are a little messed up, too, as Super Power Entries is a sub-entry under "Zidi Wheatling" (the powers themselves are at the same level as Zidi's entry). Paralyze is an entry under Mighty Lifting, and there is no entry for N - nor is the power listed.

Interestingly, it IS listed in the promo package 1, along with "No Biology." Where can I find these powers in the PDF?

Yes, I bought the original release. If these are Modern upgrades, are they hidden in the Promo Package 1 somewhere? (Looks over all 6 pages again.)

- Ketjak


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow.  How did you find these threads?  *grin*

I think I answered in the other thread well enough, I hope.


----------



## Ketjak (Aug 24, 2004)

So, eh, in what product can I find Nigh Omnipotence and No Biology?  Other thread's more about the coupon, though I appreciate your answering _what_ in there.


----------

